# Berufswunsch ist immernoch offen



## Destro_ (5. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin fast am verzweifeln.. Ich habe seid einem Jahr die Schule abgeschlossen mit einem relativ gutem FoR.
Seitdem schlage ich mich mit Teilzeitjobs rum. Seid meinen 15 Lebensjahr arbeite ich, von Anlagenmechaniker, Lagerlogistiker bis zu Fachkraft für Schutz & Sicherheit habe ich
schon fast überall gearbeitet. (Praktiken+ Teilzeitjobs) Nur wirklich angesporrt haben mich all diese Berufe nicht. 

Ich bin immernoch unendschlossen was mein Berufswunsch ist..
Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich nach 3 Jahren jetzt schon keine lust mehr auf die "Körperliche-Arbeit".. 
Spaß macht es mir nicht wirklich und meinen Rücken will ich nicht kaputt machen, vorallem weil ich 
viel Sport mache wäre das eine tragödie..

Evtll. könnt ihr mir paar Berufe vorschlagen oder mir einfach mal erzählen was ihr so in meinem Alter gemacht habt?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. Oktober 2015)

Wie alt bist du denn?


----------



## XeT (5. Oktober 2015)

Stellen sich mir mehrere Fragen: Was ist FOR? du machst Sport und hast Rückenprobleme durch Körperliche Arbeit?
Also ich werde in 2 Jahren wohl eine Umschulung zum HeilErziehungspfleger.


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. Oktober 2015)

FOR = FachOberschulReife = Realschulabschluss = mittlere Reife


----------



## Destro_ (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin momentan 18, sollte sich aber eig. durch meinen "Text" beantwortet sein 
Momentan nicht, aber ich verbringe viele Stunden im Fitnessstudio und ich merke jetzt schon das ich
nach etwa 4 Stunden "stehen/arbeiten" es in der Schulter und im oberen Rückenteil zieht.
Rückentraining betreibe ich selten/kaum noch da ich nicht umbedingt irgendwann im Rollstuhl laden will.


FoR: FachOberschulReife (Realschulabschluss ab 10. mit der Qualifikation Abitur zu machen)


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. Oktober 2015)

So:
Du bist also seit einem Jahr aus der Realschule raus, hast einen guten Abschluss.
Deine Arbeitserfahrung stützt sich auf Praktika und Teilzeitjobs.


Nunja, die nächsten Optionen die dir offen stehen sind zunächst einmal:
1) Berufsausbildung
2) Abitur nachholen


Ich empfehle das 2. Falls du dir den Stoff zutraut und danach studieren willst.


Ansonsten empfehle ich dir einen Ausbildungsberuf.
Die Lehre ist um ein vielfaches abwechslungsreicher und anspruchsvoller als deine Praktika oder Teilzeit Jobs.


Und zum Thema rücken: ich habe einen Bürojob, glaub mir, der ist ungesünder als körperliche arbeit (außer natürlich malochen auf dem bau etc)


Du interessiert dich für PC?

Bewerbe dich für eine Lehrstelle in der Informatik.
Ist sehr gut später bezahlt und du hast durch Weiterbildungen später die Möglichkeit so viel zu verdienen wie ein studierter.


----------



## Destro_ (5. Oktober 2015)

Interesse an PC ist natürlich vorhanden, sonst wäre ich wohl kaum hier im Forum 
Die sache ist nur die, das ich nicht viel ahnung von Computern habe. Zusammenbau usw. ist kein Problem alles was darüber geht ist aber wie Japanisch für mich,
macht das was aus wenn ich ohne wirkliche Ahnung in eine Informatik Lehrstelle betrette?

Abitur ist bei mir nicht so das, was ich möchte. Wenn ich so höre was meine alten Schulkameraden alles machen das ist teilweiße schlimmer als Arbeiten auf dem Bau 
Fast täglich bis 18 Uhr in der Schule hocken und zuhause nur am Lernen sein halte ich sicherlich keine 3 Jahre durch..


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. Oktober 2015)

Destro_ schrieb:


> Interesse an PC ist natürlich vorhanden, sonst wäre ich wohl kaum hier im Forum
> Die sache ist nur die, das ich nicht viel ahnung von Computern habe. Zusammenbau usw. ist kein Problem alles was darüber geht ist aber wie Japanisch für mich,
> macht das was aus wenn ich ohne wirkliche Ahnung in eine Informatik Lehrstelle betrette?
> 
> ...



In die lehre geht man um zu lernen.
Das was du in der schule gelernt hast reicht als Grundlage dafür aus.
Misst halt wie in der schule auch am ball bleiben.


----------



## Rayken (5. Oktober 2015)

Fachinformatiker Systemintegration würde als Ausbildung passen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (5. Oktober 2015)

Rayken schrieb:


> Fachinformatiker Systemintegration würde als Ausbildung passen.



Oder halt der Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwickler - wenn eher in Richtung programmieren gehen soll.


----------



## Destro_ (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich danke euch erstmal. Ich werde mich die tage mal umschauen und gucken das ich vllt. ein Praktikum machen kann! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## ZobRombie (5. Oktober 2015)

Als jemand, der viel zu lang das Falsche gemacht hat: Versuche doch erst einmal von dir als Person auszugehen, anstelle irgendwelche Jobbeschreibungen auszuprobieren. Mach die berühmte Liste oder lasse sie von einem Freund/Freundin/Familienmitglied machen, in der du/ihr durchgeht, was du gut kannst. Wofür wurdest du mal gelobt (kann gut reden, kann gut theoretisch denken, ist sehr praktisch veranlagt, freundlich im Umgang mit Menschen, politisch interessiert, sozial interessiert, wirtschaftlich interessiert, tierlieb usw.), womit umgibst du dich (wie sieht dein Zimmer/deine Wohnung aus, was für Freunde oder Bekannte hast du?) und was sind deine Hobbys (leidenschaftlicher Freizeit-Philosoph, guter Manga-Zeichner, enthusiastischer PC-Spieler, Amateur-Fotograf, begeisterter Bücherwurm usw.)?

Vielleicht lernst du etwas über dich oder andere öffnen dir die Augen, was du für vermeintlich verstecke Fähigkeiten und Vorlieben hast.


----------



## seventyseven (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe jetzt 5  Jahre (Nach meiner mittleren Reife) als Anlagenmechaniker gearbeitet bzw tue dies noch immer . Habe viel ärger mit Firmen gehabt bei denen ich tätig war, bis ich die richtige gefunden habe. Mein Arbeitgeber übernimmt aktuell sogar die Kosten meiner Techniker-Fortbildung (120€/Monat bzw 6500€ komplett) und steht mir in allen belangen beiseite, worauf ich ziemlich Stolz bin.

Ohne etwas anzupacken wird man heute einfach nichts mehr. Viele meiner Kollegen/Bekannten haben Kaufmann in jeglicher Richtung gelernt. Die meisten davon sind mittlerweile Arbeitslos da ein regelrechter Schwall an Abiturienten, die zwar zu dumm zum Studieren sind aber den Kaufmann noch packen, die Arbeitsplätze wegnehmen. 

Gehe zur Schule, sei es Fachabi oder Abitur. Du wirst dir danken. Beide Abschlüsse lassen sich an Abendschulen machen (ca 17-22 Uhr). Einfach Morgens/Mittags einen Nebenjob suchen und Abends büffeln. 

Ein Kollege hat die 11.Klasse 2 mal wiederholt, ist dann von der Schule gegangen und war daraufhin 2 Jahre in einer Bäckerei tätig und hat daraufhin die Abendschule + Nebenjob begonnen.
Er war definitiv nie die hellste Laterne am Nachthimmel   und hat's trotzdem mit einer 2,5 im Schnitt gepackt.

Wenn dir eine Ausbildung zusagt gleich nach Fortbildungen in deinem Fachbereich suchen.

Just do it. (Würde Mr. Shia LaBeouf sagen)


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. Oktober 2015)

Destro_ schrieb:


> Ich danke euch erstmal. Ich werde mich die tage mal umschauen und gucken das ich vllt. ein Praktikum machen kann!
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Ganz ehrlich:
Noch mehr Praktika?

Bewerbe dich einfach auf einen Job der dir vom Gefühl her zusagt.
Praktika kannst eh vergessen, haben mit der Ausbildung null zu tun.

Du bist immerhin schon 18 und frühester Start einer Ausbildung wäre für die selbst wenn du jetzt Bewerbungen schreibst in der Regel (nicht überall) im Jahr 2016 im September.

Du misst immer bedenken:
Auch wenn dir der erlernte Ausbildungsberuf nicht gefällt, kannst du später noch immer gänzlich andere dinge tun: Weiterbildung Techniker, Betriebswirt, Meister, Fachwirt, Selbstständiger Betrieb, Fachhochschulreife, Studium oder gar ein anderer Ausbildungsberuf.
Wichtig ist dann: du hast bereits eine Berufsausbildung und damit eine gewisse Absicherung btw. Fallnetz in der Tasche und kannst so trotz Umorientierung oder Weiterqualifizierung noch auf eine fundierte Ausbildung zurückgreifen.


Bspw: ich kenne Staplerfahrer die jetzt Abteilungsleiter sind, ich kenne Maschinen Bediener die es zu Werkleiter gebracht haben, Fräser die Projekt Manager wurden.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du kein Abitur/Studium machen willst, dann lerne Elektriker für BMA & EMA. Das dürfte deinem Wunsch nach leichter Tätigkeit am ehsten nachkommen.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin auch gegen diese ganzen Praktika. Schlechte Bezahlung, man wird irgendwie ausgenutzt und hat selbst kaum etwas davon.


----------



## cryzen (5. Oktober 2015)

Destro_ schrieb:


> Interesse an PC ist natürlich vorhanden, sonst wäre ich wohl kaum hier im Forum
> Die sache ist nur die, das ich nicht viel ahnung von Computern habe. Zusammenbau usw. ist kein Problem alles was darüber geht ist aber wie Japanisch für mich,
> macht das was aus wenn ich ohne wirkliche Ahnung in eine Informatik Lehrstelle betrette?
> 
> ...



Wenn man sich gut anstellt, ist es aufm Bau nicht schlimm, nur wenn man sich wirklich doof stellt dann schon.


----------



## cerbero (5. Oktober 2015)

Bleibt auch die Frage, was du auf dem Bau machst, der Maschinist hat es noch mit am Einfachsten.

Fangen wir anders rum an: Was ausser "will mir nicht den Rücken kaputt machen" hast du noch an Neigungen (macht man sich btw. eher am Schreibtisch) ? 
Welche Fächer lagen dir ?


----------



## Destro_ (6. Oktober 2015)

Danke euch erstmal. An Schulfächern lagen mir am meisten Sport, Mathe und Englisch.
Wo ich überall auf einer 1 oder 2 stand.


----------



## ZobRombie (6. Oktober 2015)

Das ist doch schon was. Die Frage ist nur, lag es dir (nur) gut oder gefiel es dir auch gut und hat es dir Spaß gebracht? 

Vielleicht wäre ja auch etwas wie ein Duales Studium an einer FH was für dich. Dafür wird Fachhochschulreife benötigt, die du schneller kriegen könntest als ein Abi. 

Spontane Suchergebnisse mit Sport und Mathe wären etwa Sportmanagement oder Sportökonomie oder Sportingenieur.

Ausbildungsberufe gehen in Richtung Sport-/Fitnesskaufmann. Ansonsten kommt Mathe bei den ja schon vielfach angesprochenen Informatik-Berufen gut.


----------



## inzpekta (6. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gegen diese ganzen Praktika. Schlechte Bezahlung, man wird irgendwie ausgenutzt und hat selbst kaum etwas davon.



Das ist im Mittelstand aber meist ganz anders, außerdem liegt's immer an dem Betreuer wie das Praktikum gestaltet wird, und auch
ein nicht unerhebliche Stück am Praktikanten selbst. Immerhin dienen dir Praktika eigentlich ja der Berufsfindung, von daher
ist das nicht ganz verkehrt erst mal reinzuschnuppern, gerade wenn man, wie er, unsicher bei der Berufswahl ist. Liegt ihm der
Beruf, macht es Spass und dann kommt auch das Gefühl der Ausnutzung nicht, Mag er nicht was er zu tun hat, dann fühlt man
sich auch nicht wohl, langweilt sich und will da nur noch raus. Und Bezahlung sollte man sowieso nicht erwarten, denn wenn er
bezahlt wird, dann erwartet der Betrieb natürlich auch was. Dann sind wir schnell auf deiner beschriebenen Schiene.

@Topic:
Also wenn du dir nicht sicher bist was genau du werden willst, dann richte dich wirklich primär nach deinen Interessen.
Der Beruf soll ja dein ganzes zukünftiges Leben Spass machen und nicht zum Albtraum werden.
Suche dir beim Jobcenter die Berufsbeschreibungen raus die dich ansprechen und filtere raus was deins und was nicht deins
ist. Dann schaust du in deiner Umgebung nach Ausbildungsbetrieben. Allerdings sieht's in Herford und Umgebung mit Fachfirmen
etwas mau aus. Da würd ich eher nach Bielefeld schielen. Dann ggf. wirklich nach Praktikumsplätzen fragen.
Kannst dich auch bei uns bewerben (Bad Oeynhausen), kann aber für nix garantiern... Kannst mir ja ne PN schreiben, dann
erkläre ich dir was wir machen... 

BTW: Schon mal an die Bundeswehr gedacht?


----------

